# Need Help about Qualification and Employment.



## manishkrchaudhary (Sep 20, 2012)

This is my first thread. If I miss anything please correct me.

Here is my points and questions regarding the skilled migration/immigration. 

	I have 7 Years of Experience in The IT industry as a Software Engineer.
	I have done Two years Diploma in Computer from NIIT New Delhi in 2003.
	I have done BA from Delhi University in 2003. It is not regular degree. It is through from correspondence.
	I have done MCA from Sikkim Manipal University in 2009. It is not regular. It is through from Distance Learning.
	I started my job from May, 2006 onward to till date without any break. It is full time job and permanent employment.
	My Age is 35 Year.
	Married
	Spouse qualification is MA from Patna University. 



1)	My question is can I eligible for Skilled Migration/immigration for NZ?
2)	Can I claim 60 point for education As per immigration law?
3)	Can I claim point for 7 years of experience?
4)	Can I claim 20 point for spouse as per law?

Senior please reply me.

Regards,
Manish


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

manishkrchaudhary said:


> This is my first thread. If I miss anything please correct me.
> 
> Here is my points and questions regarding the skilled migration/immigration.
> 
> ...


Sorry, we cannot answer those questions for you. We are not qualified immigration agents. 
Your best bet is to visit Immigration New Zealand - and complete the Points indicator - your interpretation of what is written is just as valid as ours!


----------



## manishkrchaudhary (Sep 20, 2012)

Thanks topcat83.

Thanks for quick reply.

I used the point calculator and i get 140 point but i am not sure its right or wrong. Even, i am not sure i can claim point for my qualification or not and my pre and post Experience after my Qualification.

Please suggest what should i do??

Thanks in advance.

Regards,
Manish


----------



## cvas (Jul 6, 2013)

Hello, what is the minimum points they expect?


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

cvas said:


> Hello, what is the minimum points they expect?


Minimum points for Residency application under SMC is 100. You do not become eligible if your points score is below 100. An EOI needs 140 points to guarantee automatic selection from the EOI pool.


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

manishkrchaudhary said:


> Thanks topcat83.
> 
> Thanks for quick reply.
> 
> ...


If you don't know whether your points score is right or wrong I'd suggest speaking to Immigration directly (there is a helpline) or seek the advice of an authorised Immigration consultant.
If you speak to an authorised consultant you don't have to use them for the whole process. You can just pay a small fee to have them guide you through the EOI process only

You would only claim for your highest awarded qualification. 
You must find out if that qualification and awarding university are exempt from assessment.
If they are you can claim the associated level on the EOI as stated on the exemption list for your university and qualification from your country of study.
If it is not in the exemption list you must have the qualification assessed before submitting EOI. You cannot just guess an equivalent level.

A really good place to look for answers is in the Ops Manual which is Immigrations guide.

www.immigration.govt.nz/opsmanual

Regards,


----------



## VJ_KIWI (Jul 1, 2013)

Each and every details are available in INZ Operational Manual Issue Date: 14/05/2013.. Do not go for consultants..


----------



## cvas (Jul 6, 2013)

Ah, thank you very much. I used their points calculator and got a 105. Anything I can do to increase it? Not sure if i'm using the correct options (should I enter only the highest or all qualifications?) Can you please help me out?


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

cvas said:


> Ah, thank you very much. I used their points calculator and got a 105. Anything I can do to increase it? Not sure if i'm using the correct options (should I enter only the highest or all qualifications?) Can you please help me out?


I don't know. Is there anything you can do to increase it ?

You could study for a higher qualification to get more points for it.
You could wait till you have more experience.
You could go back in time so you're younger ;-)
You could use a partners experience and qualifications to gain more points.
You could get a job offer.

You can only claim for your highest qualification.


----------

